# i am so sad



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I have decided to take my lovely old dog marmite - to the vets tomorrow for the last time. We got her as a rescue 14 years ago - I actually punched the bloke who owned her and took her away - not behaviour I am proud of - but even though I still fell guilty he deservered it.

She had distemper when she came to live with us and was underwieght and very poorly - the vet thought she would die - but after 6 months of steroids (20 tablets a day at the start) she managed to pull through - the vet was amazed but thought she would die young.

Now 14 years later after a full and active live it is time for her to have a rest. She has started to be in pain and cant get up without help, she falls over and needs to be picked up - she also forgets where she is and is going deaf. Tonight is her last night and tomorrow she is going to sleep. 

I am so sad


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

I am sorry, but you know you are doing the right thing.
we had to take our old family dog to be put to sleep, he was 18 and a rescue dog too, some sadist had broken his legs for fun before he was seized by the RSPCA. we had him for many years and he and i grew up together. we gave him a life of happiness after horror and im sure you did the same thing for marmite.
he will have a peaceful passing and you will always have the memories.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I feel for you, we've had to do that with two of ours up to now and although you know it's best forthe dog, you still feel that bit selfish and want to keep them a bit longer. By what you have said, every day you had Marmite was a bonus for the dog. I wish you well on a difficult journey tomorrow


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Ouch thats a pain that will last a while. My thoughts are with all who have met the pooch.

Marina


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

<<Cries>> sleep well marmitexxxx


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Sleep well little Marmite 

Please think of how different it could have been for her - you saved her life and gave her the loving home that she had always needed and proably gave the previous owner exactly what she would have done


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for you kind words - I know it is time - she tried to get up to come to me this morning and cant. She has been a great friend, so loyal and gentle. Nothing more to say


----------



## gillyite (Feb 6, 2008)

its so sad when you lose a pet and a great friend so sorry for your loss .


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

R.I.P. precious Marmite.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I was so sad to read this, but so pleased that you were putting Marmite first - that's what true love and responsible pet ownership is all about.

I've been there with every single pet I've owned since I was in my teens, except for one that died at home young, so I know only too well where you are today. It will hurt for years to come and you'll never forget her, but you certainly gave her a better life than she would ever have had where she was and I'm glad you punched the bloke -he deserved worse!

And 14 years is an achievement for any dog - none of mine have reached that age!

I've posted this poem on here before,but every time I'm where you are I read this poem (know it by heart now!) and it helps - I hope it helps you!

RIP Marmite - you were a very lucky dog!

*IF IT SHOULD BE*​ 

If it should be that I grow weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep
Then you must do what must be done
For this last battle can't be won

You will be sad, I understand
Don't let this grief then stay your hand
For this day more than all the rest
Your love for me must stand the test

We've had so many happy years
What is to come can hold no fears
You'd not want me to suffer, so
The time has come, please let me go.

Take me where my needs they'll tend
And please stay with me to the end
Hold me firm and speak with me
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time that you will see
The kindness that you did for me
Although my tail its last has waved
From pain and suffering, I've been saved.

Please don't be sad it must be you
Who has this painful thing to do
We've been so close, we two, these years
Don't let your heart hold back its tears.


----------



## CKJ (Jul 4, 2008)

RIP Marmite xxxxx

feorag - that was a really beautiful poem.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

CKJ said:


> RIP Marmite xxxxx
> 
> feorag - that was a really beautiful poem.


Thanks - it gets to me every time - I can't read it out aloud without getting choked!

I've carried copies of this in my purse for years and if anyone ever tells me they've just had a pet put to sleep and feels upset and guilty, I give them a copy.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

R.I.P marmite, i know it will of killed you inside, but it shows how much love you had for her, you did the best thing for her

and feorag that poem got me, but its so true.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

that was such a beautiful poem feorag
sorry for your loss :sad:


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.I.P 

Alex


----------



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

Marmite was lucky to have you and I am sorry for your loss.

Remember the good times and that the life you gave her enabled her to stay for so long.

Tara xxx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

RIP Marmite. Its so very hard to let go of a much loved friend.Ive done it many times and it never gets any easier


----------

